# cypripedium medium



## polyantha (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am new to cyp sowing. I have done alot of paph so far, but I don´t think that I should use the P6668 for cypripedium too, right?
What are you guys using?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 22, 2014)

*cyp medium*

Polyantha,
check the many postings about cyp composts in the forum archives. There is plenty of information there. If you are going to grow in pots then some open inorganic medium is the way forward,
David


----------



## Berthold (Oct 23, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to cyp sowing. I have done alot of paph so far, but I don´t think that I should use the P6668 for cypripedium too, right?
> What are you guys using?
> Thanks in advance!



In the medium You need more organic nitrogen, some plant regulators and green seed to be successful


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Oct 23, 2014)

What is P6668?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 23, 2014)

Lordoftheswarms said:


> What is P6668?



A standard orchid seed germination medium.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 23, 2014)

My local expert in Cyps and other temperate zone terrestrials won't give away his secrets, but I know he uses human nutritional supplements as amino acid nitrogen sources, and low nutrient concentrations overall. He also prefers to use green pod seed because there can be long term or complex requirements to break dormancy in dry mature seed.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 23, 2014)

You may ask Bill Steele or Ron Burch about this since both are open about what they know - which is considerable. I know that one of them has definitely germinated this species successfully. As for growing them on to maturity, I don't think anyone has done that yet (though some say otherwise:wink


----------



## Modden (Oct 24, 2014)

How about Malmgrens medium which was developed for _Cypripedium_. This page contains a lot of information on the sowing of terrestrial orchids from the tempered part of the world.
Here is another article regarding sowing of _Cypripedium_ species.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, Malmgrens medium (and site) is another great choice. Or here: http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/Harvais.htm

Harvais adapted from Bill Steele's original work. Check out the rest of Ron's site and learn tons about sterile technique, etc. Tons of free information in there. BTW, if you want a good overview about Cyps check out the fall edition of Slipper Orchids (Slipper Orchid Alliance Journal). He does a comprehensive job of outlining all subsections of Cypripedium with pics.


----------



## naoki (Oct 24, 2014)

Modden, thank you very much for the link! Indeed, that is a book I have been trying to get at a reasonable price (and the entire book is accessible there).

Thank you for the info, Tom. It sounds like that I should join SOA.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 25, 2014)

Svante Malmgren medium is meant to work for cyps, but I can assure you that it is not suitable for general use with paphs.


----------



## polyantha (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the links. I think I will try the Malmgren media for the Cyp. dickinsonianum seed. Small chance to get them to grow, but the same thing was said about the irapeanums and they grow very well now in Germany, Switzerland, Belgium and some other countries in Europe :clap:


----------

